# A8 wheels on a V8 ufo brakes.



## jonny_breakz (Jul 26, 2002)

Are there any fit issues with putting fat fives on a V8 with ufo brakes? we did a bit of research and found that because of the shape of the ufo's it limits the wheel options on these cars?
Anyone have any input or experience?
Thanks in advance!















= the devil


----------

